# Situation in Florida......



## Lovebirds

911 just got the e-mail below. I'm in the process of getting more details, but thought I'd go ahead a post this so that members become aware of it. I have no idea if we're looking at 5 birds, 10 birds.........who knows? I'll keep this thread updated with any info that I get. 



_Dear 911 Pigeon Alert Group,



My name is Angelique O’Brien and I am writing on behalf of the Folke Peterson Wildlife Center. We are a 501(c)(3) not-for-profit, tax-exempt organization licensed to provide care for sick, injured and orphaned native Florida wildlife. Our primary goal is to return healthy, rehabilitated animals to their natural habitat as soon as possible. We are located in Wellington Florida. 



We currently have a hodgepodge of different pigeons (fancy, racing, common, etc.) that have been brought into our center for one reason or another. Our permit and Florida Law will not allow us to release these species back into the environment. As a result, we are left with one of two options, to either find a good home for the birds or euthanize them. Since we believe in saving lives and not destroying them, we would like to adopt them out. We were wondering if your organization had any contacts in this area who may be interested. Please let me know, we would be extremely grateful! 



Sincerely, 



Angelique O'Brien

Volunteer Coordinator / Executive Assistant 

Folke Peterson Wildlife Center

(561) 793-2473

[email protected]

_


----------



## Lovebirds

Ok folks.........here we go..........we've got 2 banded birds......one is a 2007 race bird, the other is a banded 2006 Helmet. These two are a "couple" according to Angelique and they don't want them separated. I didn't promise her I could do that. The effort must be made to contact the owners, if that hasn't been done already. I did ask her that question. 
Then they have 7 ferals and 2 king pigeons (unbanded). 
Now my question is, why can't the ferals be released back into a flock of pigeons? I don't understand that. Why can't someone get these birds and just release them? 
So, now I've stuck my neck out here and need some help? I did ask if the facility could provide any transportation at all, like maybe meeting some one half way? Half way from where, I don't know...............

*HELP!!! *


----------



## Lovebirds

So.......I'm thinking.........if someone could get these birds.....release the ferals and hold the birds till I can find a home for them..............????
That's if I contact the owners of the two banded birds and they don't want them back. If they do, that would just leave the 2 king pigeons........
Sure wish I lived in Florida about right now............


----------



## maryjane

Thanks for sticking your neck out, Renee! I'm about as far from Florida as you can get so I can't see how I'm much help but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. I don't see why the ferals can't be released into the wild, either, other than the Florida law. Just sounds like *they * can't do it. Hopefully others will jump on the bandwagon with you soon here.


----------



## TAWhatley

I believe Treesa is in that area. Perhaps Abisai might be another member who could help if the distance isn't too far for him.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> I believe Treesa is in that area. Perhaps Abisai might be another member who could help if the distance isn't too far for him.
> 
> Terry


yep, Treesa is 120 miles north and Reti and Abisai are 80 miles south.......


----------



## SkyofAngels

Sorry I can't help with this one but I would like to be a member of the pigeon 911 so maybe I can help in the future, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Lovebirds

You got it!!! I'll send you an e-mail...............


----------



## Skyeking

I will take the Helmet couple until their homes are located, and if that isn't possible I will keep them.

Sorry about not posting, but we have had quite a long serious thunderstorm going on and its continuing....


----------



## amoonswirl

How odd that the law prevents them from releasing the ferals. I wonder how that happened.

This situation is a real doozy, wow. I think you're doing an incredible job placing the birds!

Cheers!


----------



## Reti

If they would be PTS, I can pick them up and hold on to them until homes are found.

I remember once somebody from west Fl was offfering a home for unwanted and unreleasable birds. 
If I remember correctly his name is Tom (?), but can't find his thread right now. 

Reti


----------



## Feefo

> How odd that the law prevents them from releasing the ferals. I wonder how that happened.


It is this non-native species business, I think a lot of countries including the UK have similar legislation. Rehabbers have to keep records of what casualties they take in and what happened to them. A breach could lead to the loss of their licence.

I visited a sanctuary in the UK, the person in charge had a muntjac deer and a squirrel that couldn't be released for the same reason. Had I rescued them in I would have been able to release them because nobody would be the wiser, but he was vulnerable because he had made enemies of the RSPCA by rescuing non native species when they had refused to help and he had drawn the attention of the press to the RSPCA's indifference to an animal's suffering.

Cynthia


----------



## Coop Capers

I have room in my loft for some pigeons if I can help. I am in Orlando. Just let me know.

Belinda


----------



## Lovebirds

Coop Capers said:


> I have room in my loft for some pigeons if I can help. I am in Orlando. Just let me know.
> 
> Belinda


Wow.........I appreciate the offer, but you are a LONG ways from these birds. LOL......How would you get them to your loft? I've gotten pictures today of the birds. I'm going to see if I can get them posted here in a few minutes.


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> If they would be PTS, I can pick them up and hold on to them until homes are found.
> 
> I remember once somebody from west Fl was offfering a home for unwanted and unreleasable birds.
> If I remember correctly his name is Tom (?), but can't find his thread right now.
> 
> Reti


Reti, I wasn't trying to twist your arm with the PM......just didn't know if you had seen the post or not..........I've got to get with Ellen (the owner of 911) and see what's up with these birds. I'll be sure to let you guys know what's going on...............THANKS!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's pics of these birds. Got one pic of a King. She said there was two....unless the black bird is a King? Do they come in black??


----------



## TerriB

Lovebirds said:


> ...unless the black bird is a King? Do they come in black??


Yes, they do. When initially bred for meat (sorry), Kings were white. Now they come in lots of colors. My Walter is a (very handsome) blue check and at a show I've seen a red bar and a gorgeous grizzle. They make excellent pumpers - any foster babies are extremely well fed.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well now see? I just learned something new. Never knew the Kings came in colors. Guess that picture is the two Kings that need a home. Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Update: Reti was supposed to pick these birds up on Friday. Today, I tracked down the owner of the race bird. It's actually been a while since I talked to someone who was so eager to get their bird back. Very refreshing. He's going to go get the bird tomorrow and he's also going to take the Helmet. So that's two birds that Reti won't have to pick up. 
We'll be looking for homes for the rest of them...........so anybody interested......let us know!!!


----------



## Skyeking

Renee,

Did you talk to Reti?

Reti has made arrangements with me and I will be getting the Helmet, I already have homes for the 2 kings and we are looking for wildlife care to take the 7 ferals. Wildlife care is supposed to get back with us tomorrow.


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Did you talk to Reti?
> 
> Reti has made arrangements with me and I will be getting the Helmet, I already have homes for the 2 kings and we are looking for wildlife care to take the 7 ferals. Wildlife care is supposed to get back with us tomorrow.


OMG What is happening??  One day I'm begging to find a home for one little bird, then I go putting my neck on the line telling someone I can find homes for 11 birds or whatever the number is/was.........and we're fighting over who's going to give the birds a home!!!  
That's great!! Actually, I sent you a PM. I think I can get the Helmet for you if you really want it. Just got to convince the wildlife center manager that if we separate these two birds, they'll take new mates and be fine. She's convinced they'll be heartbroken.


----------



## Skyeking

It's allright, if he actually wants the Helmet it's okay, but I do have a mate for it. 

I thought I'd help Reti since she needed some help, and she herself can't take anymore.


----------



## richardtheman

Hey, I sure would not mine taking the Helment..... I Miami, Just let me know when and where and I'll take the helment.


----------



## Reti

richardtheman said:


> Hey, I sure would not mine taking the Helment..... I Miami, Just let me know when and where and I'll take the helment.


Richard, the helmet seems to have a home or two already. Don't worry there will be more.

Reti


----------



## richardtheman

Ok, just keep me informed. Thanks.


----------



## abisai

Renee . . . just read the post regarding rescue. Let me know what you need done. From what I understand you have some ferrals and a couple of King Homers? I am pretty sure we can get them located to a happy home in the area.

Abisai


----------



## abisai

WOW . . . That was fast. Cool.


----------



## richardtheman

How is everything going? Did all the pigons ind home yet?
Still waiting for friday.


----------



## Lovebirds

abisai said:


> Renee . . . just read the post regarding rescue. Let me know what you need done. From what I understand you have some ferrals and a couple of King Homers? I am pretty sure we can get them located to a happy home in the area.
> 
> Abisai


Hey.......long time no hear..........once Reti actually gets the birds and we know EXACTLY what she has, we're going to try to figure out something. As it stands right now, the ferals are what we are going to be worrying about. (*I keep saying "WE", and poor Reti, bless her heart, is the one who's doing all of this.*  )


----------



## abisai

Yeah, I've been working long hours and kinda pooped when I get home. I try to stay in contact 'cause I don't wanna miss any action . . . there's always something interesting happening here.

Yeah Reti is a true hard working professional - really passionate about what she does - and you too I might add.

Ok, guess we'll wait to see what she's up against and take it from there.

Thanks, Abisai


----------



## Skyeking

Hi abisai, how are you?

We have homes for the king and the helmet is going to come live with my helmets.

The ferals I believe, have also found a home.


----------



## Reti

Hi abisai, thank you for popping in. We're fine right now, seems like the ferals have also found a home thanks to another of our members.

Reti


----------



## richardtheman

Reti said:


> Hi abisai, thank you for popping in. We're fine right now, seems like the ferals have also found a home thanks to another of our members.
> 
> Reti


Hi Reti,

Does that mean nothing is left and that I am out of luck?


----------



## abisai

Hey Trees . . . doing well (doctors always coming up with something -guess they want to keep collecting that insurance $) Great for the adoptees - I know the helmet will be in good company.. All's well that ends well.

Reti . . . how are you and the birds doing? Pouter and his lady were able to lay eggs, but only one was able to completely exit his egg. I found him a bit too late to assist him. But the survivor is healthy and constantly has his huge crop full.


----------



## Reti

abisai said:


> Hey Trees . . . doing well (doctors always coming up with something -guess they want to keep collecting that insurance $) Great for the adoptees - I know the helmet will be in good company.. All's well that ends well.
> 
> Reti . . . how are you and the birds doing? Pouter and his lady were able to lay eggs, but only one was able to completely exit his egg. I found him a bit too late to assist him. But the survivor is healthy and constantly has his huge crop full.


I am so happy for Pouter, he must think he is in heaven. Sorry the one egg didn't hatch.
Send a pic whenever you get a chance.

Reti


----------



## richardtheman

Reti said:


> I am so happy for Pouter, he must think he is in heaven. Sorry the one egg didn't hatch.
> Send a pic whenever you get a chance.
> 
> Reti


I would also love to see pouters pictures as well.


----------



## horsesgot6

Just Wanted to Say I'm The Very Happy New Mom Of The Ferals. They Will have A closed In Area in the Barn for About 2 Months After They Get Here. So They Can Get To Know the Other Pigeon And Get use to there new Home. Then They Will Get To Join My Feral Pigeons That Live In The Barns On The Farm. 
Have A Great Day To All,
Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking

richardtheman said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> Does that mean nothing is left and that I am out of luck?


That means the birds all have found wonderful homes, and that is the priority here.

Perhaps in the future. Meanwhile, get your coop predator proofed and do anything else needed to secure their welfare, safety & happiness.


----------



## Skyeking

horsesgot6 said:


> Just Wanted to Say I'm The Very Happy New Mom Of The Ferals. They Will have A closed In Area in the Barn for About 2 Months After They Get Here. So They Can Get To Know the Other Pigeon And Get use to there new Home. Then They Will Get To Join My Feral Pigeons That Live In The Barns On The Farm.
> Have A Great Day To All,
> Jennifer


Thank you Jennifer, I'm SO glad they will have a wonderful home with you and live their lives out the way that God meant for them to be, with just a little human kindness and intervention.


----------



## Reti

This is one of the birds. 
Any idea of what it is? He has the most beautiful colors.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Reti, he sure is pretty. Unusual neck markings. The small part of the wing I can see reminds me of our little opal pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> This is one of the birds.
> Any idea of what it is? He has the most beautiful colors.
> 
> Reti


I can't really tell. Guess he wouldn't be still to get a full body shot??  Does he have a big crop or is that just from the way you are holding him?
Not a homer I don't think. Maybe some kind of Tippler? I bet he is pretty.


----------



## richardtheman

Reti said:


> This is one of the birds.
> Any idea of what it is? He has the most beautiful colors.
> 
> Reti


Definitely looks like a feral... Seems to be mixed with a lil something else too.


----------



## richardtheman

Reti said:


> This is one of the birds.
> Any idea of what it is? He has the most beautiful colors.
> 
> Reti



beautiful fella


----------



## Reti

Yeah, he is very beautiful and very, very mean. He already beat up my biggest birds.
Renee, there is no way to get a ful body pic, if I only look at him he takes off in panic. The crop is normal.
He looks feral to me too, except for the colors and the band.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> Yeah, he is very beautiful and very, very mean. He already beat up my biggest birds.
> Renee, there is no way to get a ful body pic, if I only look at him he takes off in panic. The crop is normal.
> He looks feral to me too, except for the colors and the band.
> 
> Reti


Well, the eyes don't look like all the pictures I see of the Tipplers so I'm probably wrong. 
Guess we'll never know. Someone a few days ago, in a post mentioned putting bands on ferals that they release so they can identify them. Here's the problem with doing that. This bird has a band on it's leg. Did it at one time belong to someone or did someone rescue it for whatever reason as a feral and then put a band on it's leg before turning it loose again? So, we're left with do you put it back out with the feral birds and let it fend for its self when it actually should be in a loft because that's the life it knows? or is it a feral but we take it and lock it up in a loft somewhere when it shouldn't be? 
In my opinion, feral birds should never be banded before being released and all loft birds SHOULD be banded with a traceable band.


----------



## abisai

Yup . . .except for the markings he looks like aferal to me too. A tippler would have a smaller beak as well as white eyes. Many birds however cross breed so he can be mix of anything I guess. He's very pretty though.


----------



## horsesgot6

He is One Pretty Boy. Love The Colors On Him. I guess Being Mean Has Helped him Stay Alive In the Wild. Sometimes Mean Isn't To Bad. If He Is One Of the Ones I'll Be Getting. There Is Alot Of Room In The Barn So Hopefully He Won't Figth To much with the Others. 
Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6

About The Band Thing on feral Pigeons Isn't there Away People Could Band These Birds With A The Words Feral Pigeon Plus A # just so They Know What Birds Are Around The Area And What Birds Maybe New In the flock. This Way they can Still Band the Birds If they Like But If the Bird Is ever Found Later they would Know It was a Feral Pigeon Not A owned Pigeon. I'm Not Sure But I've Thougth about Banding My Feral flock In The Barns. Guess What I'm Asking Is if i did Have The Bands Made To Have Feral Pigeon On Them with A # would That Work / Help Others Know they Are Wild Pigeons. Just A Thougth. 
Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Reti

Jennifer, I thought of banding my birds with my phone # on it. That way it would be easier for a finder of a bird to contact me.

I am posting some picks of the sweeties.

BTW #25, is not wild at all, he must have been someones pet as I have no trouble picking him up now. He is a bully with the other birds, but very sweet otherwise and is desperate for a mate. He is the one in the middle pic.


----------



## Reti

I am not sure what the first one is.

Second pic is of Helmet, unknown breed (maybe homing pigeon) and the banded one on the right is my Ariel.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Reti,

The white birds are really pretty, the helmet is so cute-looks a little weathered, can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Lovebirds

Does that one white bird on the left have a little frill or curly cue on the back of it's head? They are pretty birds. So, are we all set for homes??


----------



## Reti

Yeah, Helmet is a little roughted up, and so sweet. I love holding her, she is soooo tiny.

Renee. the one white has a curl on top of her head. She is very pretty and very gentle.
We are almost set except for the whites, oh and the racer.
One of the whites might have a home, not sure yet.


Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> Yeah, Helmet is a little roughted up, and so sweet. I love holding her, she is soooo tiny.
> 
> Renee. the one white has a curl on top of her head. She is very pretty and very gentle.
> We are almost set except for the whites, oh and the racer.
> One of the whites might have a home, not sure yet.
> 
> 
> Reti


You let me know if the club doesn't call you back. Getting alot of that now with the 2007 birds. Sometimes I wonder if the club members even know that their secretary isn't contacting them about the birds that are found? Anyway, let me know. I'll get on it...........


----------



## Reti

Thanks Renee, I'll let you know tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6

Great Pictures they Are So Sweet Looking. The Other Picture With The 2 white And the Hemlet Are nice Looking Birds To. I'm So Glad all Has Worked Out For All These Birds And Most All Now Have Forever Homes. They All Seem To Have The Look Of I Know Help Is Here and I'm Happy. Just Love Happy Endings They Make You want To cry with Joy.
I have Sent the Adoption Notice Out To all My Family That i will Be Getting more Kids. Now I can Send Them Some Pictures So they Know What the New Part of the family looks Like. Most can't Have The Animals i can So They All Live throw me. As most everyone in my Family Loves Animals. So They Love Pictures of All The Farm animals Plus Other Kids That Own Me (LOL). 
I will Find Him A Mate That Shouldn't Be Hard and I'll Add Him To My Home Flock Not The Barn Flock (Where The Feral Pigoens are) 
Well All Take Care And A Have Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## richardtheman

anyword on the racing homer?


----------



## Reti

richardtheman said:


> anyword on the racing homer?



no, still waiting for the club secretary to call me back and tell me what the owner wants to do with the bird.

Reti


----------



## richardtheman

Hi Reti,

Ok, I am interested in the long neck pure breed homer hen you have.. I am also interested in that racing homer... IF the owner does not respond, I will gladly take him from you also.


----------



## Reti

Thank you Richard.
I sent you a PM

Reti


----------



## richardtheman

Ok, so I got the three birds from Reti Last Saturday! She was kind and I just love the birds! They were all calm and appear to be Tamed. 

I had a crazy day yesterday. I started the day went to church with my family and later got home and decided to clean the coop thoroughly. This included spraying, disinfecting, and etc... I have a cage where I usually place my new birds or birds I do not want to fly. I figured I would let my birds fly while I do the thorough cleanup. So, I took the racer homer Reti gave me out put him away. He was really calm and didn't even move much... I then took the other white pigeon, the one Reti loved so much with the soft feathers. That went well also. I later tried to get the last one, which was the female homer... the pretty one with the long neck. Unfortunately, with a blink of an eye she took off which was weird...I say this because she was usually calm and would even eat from my hands. I was so upset and said RETI IS GOING TO KILL ME!!!!! She was so fast! I was sad and down! But the weirdest thing happen. She just circle around and hung around the coop. I let my other birds out, and she was hanging with them and flying for like the entire day!! I mean for over 7 hours! Its like, I had her for years. Later, when all my birds came back home she returned? I was like, I thought homers usually leave! I mean, I only had her for one day and she was at home already and didn't bother to leave??? I was feeling so relieved. I spent most of the day outside as I was watching my birds to make sure no hawks attack them nor cats. I was happy at the end of the day. I then released the other two into the coop and everyone was happy. Well, I don't think I'll let them fly again until I have completed building my Avary and Trap doors. This way, I can trap the ones I do not want to fly in the Avary if I ever decide to do a super thorough cleanup or allow my trained birds to have a little exercise. 


I also got a pretty all white mate for my Buchon(Poutter) from Abisai. According to Abisai, she is pretty tamed and would go anywhere. I took his advice and the moment i put her in the coop, they fell in love. I only had her for 1 week and they are inseparable. They already started making love with one another  So, I let them out yesterday and they were flying all over the place for the entire day. They are really in Love. The female, came right back into the house after just one week. I guess I have been pretty lucky later 

Well, in my back yard I have tons of birds! I even see parrots all the time. hundreds of doves. I guess they just love it here :0


----------



## Charis

That's a great story. 
When I first started reading it, my heart sank a little and I thought , oh no.
I'm left with the beautiful image of your birds flying free.
Pigeons circling is one of the most beautiful sights...


----------



## richardtheman

Charis said:


> That's a great story.
> When I first started reading it, my heart sank a little and I thought , oh no.
> I'm left with the beautiful image of your birds flying free.
> Pigeons circling is one of the most beautiful sights...


Yeah Charis,

It is especially beautiful when they are white! I am just happy that in one day, she got to love it @my coop and decided to stay and make it her home instead of leaving.


----------

